# Terrano 2.7 TDi power loss (not MAF!)



## Tia (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi,

New member looking for some help.

My 1999 Terrano is suffering from power loss under acceleration and struggles up an incline. The MIL is not on. 

I have endured MAF sensor failure (80k miles) and fuel pump failure (110k miles), and the power loss is not as bad as either of these faults, but rather just very sluggish. It still manages to reach 80+ mph on the level, but takes forever to get there.

Since the problem started, I have done a complete filter change and cleaned the mesh filter in front of the MAF sensor, but this has made no difference.

Does anybody have any ideas for me to have a look at, as I can't really afford another expensive garage bill!

Cheers for any help.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

glow plugs (it's diesel right?) exhaust leak possibly? maybe some bad fuel?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe injectors clogged?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they have direct injection, which, iirc, doesn't have injectors........


----------



## Tia (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> glow plugs (it's diesel right?) exhaust leak possibly? maybe some bad fuel?


Yeah, it's a diesel, but starts on the first swing. If it was the glow plugs, would it not battle to start? The entire exhaust is only a year old, but I have not checked that yet. 

The problem started a couple of weeks ago, and I have refueled a few times since - if it was dodgy fuel would it not have cleared the system by now?

Forgot to mention in the earlier post that it has a very slight hiccup at about 2500rpm when revving while stationary, with a slight puff of smoke.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

could be an exhaust leak or a turbo problem...............a bad glow plug doesn't necessarily mean it won't start either.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> they have direct injection, which, iirc, doesn't have injectors........


damn hippie technology... 

maybe I misunderstand what TDI is... I thought it injects the fuel into the combustion chamber at the exact moment of compression, which in a diesel is a lot higher, and this causes combustion no?


----------



## Tia (Jul 6, 2004)

What are the chances of this problem being either a faulty exhaust gas recirculating valve or a stuck turbo waste gate? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## rmills (Jul 28, 2005)

*Me too*

Hi
I have a 1997 Ford Maverick with exactly thesame problem, including the hiccup at 2500 rpm. Could someone explain the other problems thatcould cause this? (ie the ones Tia has solved previusly).


----------



## rmills (Jul 28, 2005)

*Solved*

Hi
I fixed my problem this weekedn-the problem was a dirty air flow meter (which I cleaned) and the car now (literally) runs like new. It had got dirty because there was a gap in the air filter/flange assembly letting in dirty air.


----------



## doglaterrano (Aug 28, 2007)

Tia said:


> What are the chances of this problem being either a faulty exhaust gas recirculating valve or a stuck turbo waste gate? Any ideas would be appreciated.



I'm from Suriname (that's in South America) and I own a '99 Terrano diesel (TD27ETi).
I also have that problem with mine; when I rev up from idle it stutters for a moment and shoots to max after blowing some xtra smoke from the back. Did you ever fix your problem? 
I just joined so sorry for the late late reply


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> could be an exhaust leak or a turbo problem...............a bad glow plug doesn't necessarily mean it won't start either.


Depends on the ambient temperature. Glow plugs are only used during the start cycle, when the engine is cold and the fuel needs help with ignition. Its basically a version of a gas engine choke. Glow plugs are not used during normal operation. And in fact if the glow plug circuit is malfunctioning and does come on during normal engine operation it can cause severe engine damage due to fuel pre-ignition.


----------



## doglaterrano (Aug 28, 2007)

Zen31ZR said:


> Depends on the ambient temperature. Glow plugs are only used during the start cycle, when the engine is cold and the fuel needs help with ignition. Its basically a version of a gas engine choke. Glow plugs are not used during normal operation. And in fact if the glow plug circuit is malfunctioning and does come on during normal engine operation it can cause severe engine damage due to fuel pre-ignition.


Ok, and if these "hickups" at 2000 rpm occur even if the weather is normal (around 30 degrees celcius) and the engine is at normal operating temp, is it still normal? Or is there a malfunction somewhere.


----------



## sparkybg (Sep 23, 2008)

I have exactly the same behavior. I am sure my glow plugs are in perfect order. All filters and the oil changed.

I suspect MAF sensor, but I cannot be sure. It is expensive. 400Euros in my country, so I must be sure before I go and buy it.

Anyone? PLEASE?

Edit: How to clean MAF (air flow) sensor? Did you use some king of solvent or something, or just air? Or something else?


----------



## sparkybg (Sep 23, 2008)

Just changed the MAF sensor. Everything is perfect now.


----------



## frisco (May 3, 2011)

Tia said:


> Hi,
> 
> New member looking for some help.
> 
> ...


ok the nissan td2.7 has a hidden filter if you Look down the left side of the rad on the engine block you will see a 17mil banjo bolt remove bolt revove the spring and deep in the hole there is a very small filter take out and clean. when i had this problem the revs would not go up past 2500 and i would get a puff of white smoke come out the back .good Luck hope it works, oh it helps to undo the power steering beltand move the pump out of the way for ease of access.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all, want to share my own experience. With having the same symptoms and caterorically eliminating airflow sensor, spending some amount of $ on the crank sensor (which looked badly damaged when I bought the vehicle, but was still working) and also experimenting with diesel brands, cleaning the mentioned banjo bolt, computer checking for physical damage, wiring harnesses checking, reading through hundreds of pages of the service manual, analysing ECM error codes, I found the needle lift sensor damaged. I managed to repair the tiny coil insde against all advice and having the injector now at my diesel man to calibrate. It is a wonderful running 4*4, I owned the Terrano 1 some 12 yrs ago and I am pleased with the comfort of this one.


----------



## torridrein (Apr 27, 2012)

*Terrano Needle lift sensor*

Hi fufu, can you elaborate on details of the actual way you repaired the sensor....anything on disassembly and components used would be great and a huge money saver for many.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I am brand new to the forum and mechanically hopeless :-( but I've joined hoping to get an idea of the problem I have and hope someone can help I've 1998 terrano 2.7 tdi which today has started sounded more like a tractor on steroids it seems the exhaust is failing at the manifold..... My question is could it be the exhaust manifold or possibly the turbo coz I've a loss of power and some slight blue smoke at low revs ????? Please please help an idiot :-D


----------



## Madness (Oct 10, 2012)

I had a similar fault no power maximum speed 100 KMH, turned out the cap on the end of the airflow sensor had come loose and rotated restricting how much air could flow through the sensor. I was quoted $1300 AUD for a new sensor prior to finding this. 2 Drops of super glue to put the cap back in the right placed fixed it.


----------



## Taurus (Aug 23, 2013)

Tia said:


> Hi,
> 
> New member looking for some help.
> 
> ...


Hi, My Nissan Terrano II developped the power loss. I tried various remedies nothing worked. At last I found some solution which has improved the performance. This is what to do. Remove the Mass Airflow Sensor. It has two tiny elements (like a light bulb). These may be covered with dust (penetrating the air filter) Blow a jet of compressed air and clean the 2 elements. Fit it back and give it a try. I once cleaned it with a soft cotton swab soaked in methylated spirit, and dried under the hair dryer. Please tell me if you ate happy with the results. Taurus


----------



## Madness (Oct 10, 2012)

Taurus said:


> Hi, My Nissan Terrano II developped the power loss. I tried various remedies nothing worked. At last I found some solution which has improved the performance. This is what to do. Remove the Mass Airflow Sensor. It has two tiny elements (like a light bulb). These may be covered with dust (penetrating the air filter) Blow a jet of compressed air and clean the 2 elements. Fit it back and give it a try. I once cleaned it with a soft cotton swab soaked in methylated spirit, and dried under the hair dryer. Please tell me if you ate happy with the results. Taurus


Be very careful with the air flow sensor, they are expensive to replace and easy to damage, best way to clean it is to spray with contact cleaner available from electrical stores. It's in a pressure pack can just spray the sensor and leave as the cleaner leaves no residue.


----------



## ClydeBarbara (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey i guess everyone forgot to welcome you..
anyways have a great time and enjoy the stay..i hope your issue gets resolved.


----------



## geofftyson (Jul 24, 2015)

*Loss of power*

Just seen your post, 24.07.2015, but this comment might help someone else.....

We had same problem. The Air Mass Meter was faulty for at least a year and this caused trouble further down the line, that is, gunged in the turbo unit. My very good garage man cleaned out the turbo waste gate and now it is all puuuurrrrrrfect.

G Tyson


----------



## JdA (Aug 7, 2015)

wasn't is much easier before without the electronics  ???

Ok on a 5,000 km trip had the fluxmeter problem and had to drive the last 900km with a bicycle like acceleration up to 70km/h max speed and a loaded truck speed of 50km/h uphill using 3rd and sometimes 2nd gear.
Downhill managed to reach 100kph

Symptoms were lack of fuel, could not floor the accelerator, had to judge the correct air intake for the small available fuel so it was a concentration exercise to dose the correct amount of air with the throttle, the more I lifted the foot the best performance I get out of it. 

Took time but reached destination which unfortunately is 5,000 kms away from home and has to be fixed here.

Replacing now fluxmeter and also a leaking diesel pump  will cost around 500/600 eur, sure hope it will be good enough for extra 100k kms

next time will replace it with good old mechanical injection and good old injectors.


----------



## Gearjamma (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a 1997 2.7tdi terrano2 and had a similar problem,low pulling power lack of guts up hill high fuel consumption,tried all the usual things but still the same until I found the maf sensor mounted on top of the induction pipe to the air filter,I undid the two screws and eased out the plug,I saw what looked like a light bulb filiment that was black,I sprayed this with wd40 until it shone,shook it dry then refitted it...WOW the difference was astounding,there I was ready to flog the car and now I have had it for three years and it pulls like a train and the fuel economy is amazing,I pull a medium sized caravan and honestly it feels as if there is nothing on the back.
I don't know if you have tried this but it really worked wonders for my old motor.


----------



## DH707 (11 mo ago)

Hello, Andy, I have had the same problem as you. The solution was that I had a stuck exhaust valve closed at cyl 4 so the engine was working only at 3 cyl, not 4. Recheck your valves calibration maybe it solves the problem.


----------



## DH707 (11 mo ago)

Does anyone know the length and width of td 2.7 engine?


----------

